# 5th Gear popout, cheap fix simple.....not easy



## HalfJap (Jul 7, 2003)

*5th Gear popout, cheap fix is simple.....not easy*

Hey im a newbie here, but there seems to be a wealth of info in the forums and it looks like a good place to be.
so here goes my first post. 


blownb310 said:


> ****** I posted a pretty complete report on how to repair those somewhere. Believe it or not, I just spent over an hour searching for it. Couldn't remember if it was on Nissanforums, b15sentra.net, or SML [Sentra Mailing list]. Tried them all, found nothing. Drats! OK, here it is again: You need to replace 5th input shaft gear and coupling sleeve. Granted, it will be expensive to have done, or to do it with new parts. So here's the "cheapskate" way around it. First off, you DON'T need to remove the trans. I drain the trans, take out the driver's side axle, trans mount, and remove the trans side cover. I remove the 5th gear shift fork [the outermost one]. You simply remove the snap ring, that retains the 5th input gear, and then pull off [literally by hand] the said 5th input shaft gear and coupling sleeve. These are the two parts that need replacing. Now, you can go to the junkyard, and remove the very same parts [the same way], and replace them in your trans. That's it. As long as the trans you got the parts from was good [no popout], then you will have fixed your car cheaply. I have actually gone to junkyards, and have seen B12's with the side cover off of the trans, and 5th gear missing!   So, I am not the only one who knows about this.  *


So After reading these fairly well written directions on how to fix my 5th i took a trip to my local junkyard with a buddy who is an apprentice mechanic to find my parts.

We were able to luck out and find a 87 coupe with only 120,000 kms and an intact transmission, we went to work on getting the nessasary parts out and 2 hours later we walked away with a 5th input shaft gear, coupling sleeve and syncro in good condition for under $5.00 (cdn)

Now we thought that because we were able to take apart a transmission and remove our parts in a little under 2 hours, that installation would be a piece of cake....we were wrong.

once we poped the casing off of my sentra and removed the bad gear (the shift fork had to come off too) two very small rectangular pieces fell out and we had no idea what they were or what they did.

after 2 hours of trying to find where these pieces went we finally figured out that they fit onto the shift linkage that moves the shift forks along the gears...another hour passed by and we finally had thoes damn pieces back together (they were not easy to put back in).

So in total we spent 2 hours at the junkyard and 9 straight hours in my garage putting everything in and learning, "hands on" the inner working's of a transmission.

In the end it was all worth it, we fired up the b12 and the transmission felt like new again. :banana:

so just a warning to fellow B12'ers that if you have little or no experience with mechanics this is not a project for DIY 
I have a good understanding of mechanics and of cars, and have taken on many DIY projects (replacing clutch, cv's etc etc) and let me warn you that this is probably the hardest project that i have taken on.

A big Thank you to blownb310, your dirctions gave me an option other than buying a new 5th from nissan ($300) or taking it to a transmission shop ($1000+) 
next time 5th gear goes im gonna replace the engine and tranny. CA18DET Baby !!


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

after reading this post a thought occured to me...

Is it possible to make my 4speed a 5 speed?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *after reading this post a thought occured to me...
> 
> Is it possible to make my 4speed a 5 speed? *


 ***** No. The cases are different. 



> _Originally posted by HalfJap_* A big Thank you to blownb310, your directions gave me an option other than buying a new 5th from nissan ($300) or taking it to a transmission shop ($1000+)*
> 
> HalfJap,
> You're welcome. I'm glad someone took advantage of the information. That job is easy for me, but I work with a lift and have done many of them.  I'm sure you'd be able to do the next one in half the time.  Good job!


----------

